# 1970s or earlier pedal go round



## ranoft (Jun 30, 2010)

i have a hollywood jr. merry go round  4 pedal horses on six foot circle track in excellent condition does any one know history on this piece or have interest in purchase will post pic link later thanks chris


----------



## ranoft (Jun 30, 2010)

found it should be circa 1950s or older was purchased by a  great grandfather for his shoe store in biddeford maine[miltners shoe i believe]gonna check local historical society for more history


----------



## hjayers1a (Sep 14, 2012)

*4 horse pedal merry go round*

Hi. I have one of these items. it was in a shoe store in columbus , ohio in the 50's. Have never been able to find and pictures of them when they were new. mine is in good shape but no top on it. I believe it should have one. If any one has any ideas on these I would like to talk to them. 304-4743331 Howard. thanks


----------



## photomania01 (Sep 19, 2012)

you can find it in reputable online shops just search and get it


----------

